# Where to Hunt??



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey this is for the guys up north, I have a group of young hunters I am going to take out this next Saturday, we usually hunt southern and eastern marsh areas. Last Wednesday I went into the Uintah basin only to find most areas froze and not many birds in the basin to want to take these kids out. Friday I went to clear lake and had a few ducks (3) the whole day, again not worth taking young hunters. I want them to get a good hunting experience for their first hunts. So I am asking guys up north if it is worth taking them to one of the Salt Lake marsh units, (Harold Crane, Farmington Bay, Ogden Bay) I am familiar with Harold Crane. Can anyone please give advice on if any of those units are frozen? How are the birds? is it worth bringing these boys up north for a day of hunting? Any news or advice welcome before making the long drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can tell you this much. Farmington has been dead meat since Thanksgiving day. Tons of hunters and not many of them shooting anything.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Last weekend I hunted Harold crane, primarily for swans but threw out a duck spread as well. Sat all day and shot 3 ducks. Didn’t see many birds at all and water levels were very low. Hunted Farmington on Friday. Sat all day and killed 12 between me and my dad, but most were passing shots that were a little far. Very few birds wanting to look at decoys as they headed for the middle. Pretty slow everywhere it seems right now


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply's, very much appreciated, I may go check the Redmond reservoir area or desert lake out by Price, perhaps we can catch some migrating. If it pays off I'll let ya know. Appreciate the help very much.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone seen much out there? I’ve been walking Utah lake marsh land looking for any action with very little. Was curious if it was worth my time to travel north for a morning hunt.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowl_faith said:


> Has anyone seen much out there? I've been walking Utah lake marsh land looking for any action with very little. Was curious if it was worth my time to travel north for a morning hunt.


Sounds like everywhere is kind of slow right now. Gonna be tough unless you're able to go out and scout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fowl_faith said:


> Has anyone seen much out there? I've been walking Utah lake marsh land looking for any action with very little. Was curious if it was worth my time to travel north for a morning hunt.


It's dead meat on all of the Northern WMA's and Refuge right now. Farmington has been stagnant since Thanksgiving day. I will tell you to save your gas money for another day.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's dead meat on all of the Northern WMA's and Refuge right now. Farmington has been stagnant since Thanksgiving day. I will tell you to save your gas money for another day.


+1

Sat out at Farmington Bay for four hours this afternoon and got shots at one flock of three. Pretty slow for everyone - just not that much shooting going on.


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

Get a canoe or a rope boat. As long as you don't have a motor you can paddle right up to the ducks is long as you're quiet you could sneak through the grass your boy should do OK if you put them on the bow. Any time you come around cat tails or frag mighty's It should give them a shot at something lifting up off the water


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

If you would like to hunt squirrels I can invite you to my backyard. Last week I was properly invaded by these little creatures. I don't know why but they found my trees very attractive. And this was very annoying for me. At that moment I would invite any hunters to help me get rid of them. Luckily, I found it on google squirrel removal services. I was very happy when I saw guys at my door. They were working very fast and carefully. They caught all the squirrels in a few hours. After that, the creatures were released into the park.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ansamy said:


> If you would like to hunt squirrels I can invite you in my backyard.


How can you pass that up Ecpk91?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> How can you pass that up Ecpk91?


And the ones down south there have meat on their bones, not like the pine squirrels here in the Rockies...:hungry:


----------

